
Microsoft Stake in Facebook Begins to Bear Fruit - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_stake_in_facebook_be.php
======
jwilliams
Interesting - there was a post on the same lines about this recently:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=324502>

Think the same issues still apply. Microsoft is notorious for locking their
offerings together - which adds value in one way, and diminishes value in
another...

So maybe facebook lets you schedule meetings with your friends (great!), but
you have to use Outlook/Exchange (yay! or bleah! depending on your
perspective, but mostly bleah! because only x% of your friends have Outlook).

I wonder what form this will eventually take.

